# add bridge failed: Package not installed

## C00LM4N

Сабж выдается brctl addbr "mybridge"

bridge-ultils стоят. В ядре поддержка бриджинга включена, равно как и tyn/tap (всё не модулями).

Gentoo, ядро 2.6.23-rc3-gbe3eee11-dirty (от rt2x00.serialmonkey.com, безуспешно пытаюсь поднять хотспот - master mode  :Smile:  )

----------

